# Possible SCAM!!!



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Finally my file was sent to Pretoria and now I received a call from some purporting to be from DHA using their private cellphone number and told me that they are processing my file and this usually takes a year to process this but if i buy them a drink they will process it very fast and do it today. I thought the person was just being humorous but now they keep on calling me and now they have used a second number, they sent me the bank details and their name. How do i report this and still ensure fairness in the processing of my application.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Is this serious ? I'm imagining DHA had signs up about where you can report things....


----------



## wsg (Dec 3, 2013)

This should be true. I had a similar experience. I suspect it is the delivery / courier guys that are used by HAs. I had a similar call when I sent my finger prints and later on from the same person when my permit was being sent back after renewal.

In my case I wasn't able to get enough details to report the case. Also, like explorer1 puts it you always wonder how the investigation will impact on the fairness of the outcome but honestly this person (or maybe people) is behind some of the delays we are experiencing.


----------

